
Master of Puppets: Analyzing and Attacking a Botnet for Fun and Profit - LiveTheDream
http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.06090
======
dan-silver
Direct link to PDF:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1511.06090v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1511.06090v1.pdf)

